# Honda Ridgeline Snowsport Plow



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

I thought I would share this for anyone looking for a light weight plow for personal use. I plow multiple properties(not commercial) and it works pretty good for me.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice... I believe in going big or going home... so, I see you modified the mounting and lift mechanism... does this improve overall performance?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The SnowSport has no lift mechanism. It's put up and down manually by hand. He modified it by adding the winch to do it electrically


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> The SnowSport has no lift mechanism. It's put up and down manually by hand. He modified it by adding the winch to do it electrically


I see.. I would call that an improvement.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Are your customers pleased with the results? Seems like it leaves quite from being so light


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> The SnowSport has no lift mechanism. It's put up and down manually by hand. He modified it by adding the winch to do it electrically


Didn't someone post a video of one in use and it looked like they were pushing more snow with their grill than the plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Didn't someone post a video of one in use and it looked like they were pushing more snow with their grill than the plow?


Don't recall anything like that. But if someone did, I'm sure they were happy to get the snow out of the way with whatever part of the SUV did it


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes modified with winch to make it work to back drag. Definitely not a commercial grade but I plow several rental properties of my own and it's more than enough for that job. But I wouldn't use it to get paid.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Are your customers pleased with the results? Seems like it leaves quite from being so light


he did say personal use only, not commercial


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ridgeline08 said:


> Yes modified with winch to make it work to back drag. Definitely not a commercial grade but I plow several rental properties of my own and it's more than enough for that job. But I wouldn't use it to get paid.


Did you look into premade options like the SnowBear or Meyer Homeplow before you did yours? I'm sure either would have been a higher cost than your DIY rig, just curious


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Don't recall anything like that. But if someone did, I'm sure they were happy to get the snow out of the way with whatever part of the SUV did it


I'll have to look for the video, so the OP can see one in action. Just wish I could remember who posted it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'll have to look for the video, so the OP can see one in action. Just wish I could remember who posted it.


Probably Connor. Sounds like something he would do


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Probably Connor. Sounds like something he would do


Nope, not me...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoever it was probably ended up with it because his customers with real plows wouldn't stop laughing at it in the showroom so he had to get rid of it


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you look into premade options like the SnowBear or Meyer Homeplow before you did yours? I'm sure either would have been a higher cost than your DIY rig, just curious


Yes I checked other options but found this from craiglist for 700 bucks and it's quite light to handle for me and also for Ridgeline.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Whoever it was probably ended up with it because his customers with real plows wouldn't stop laughing at it in the showroom so he had to get rid of it


Still searching...
It was definitely someone from the east coast. 
That's horrible that they laughed at it. No one on this site would do such a thing. Everyone here is warm and welcoming.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ridgeline08 said:


> Yes I checked other options but found this from craiglist for 700 bucks and it's quite light to handle for me and also for Ridgeline.


It looks like it works for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ridgeline08 said:


> Yes I checked other options but found this from craiglist for 700 bucks and it's quite light to handle for me and also for Ridgeline.


All that matters is that it works well for you.


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes exactly  I've been using it for 3 years and I'm happy with it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ridgeline08 said:


> Yes exactly  I've been using it for 3 years and I'm happy with it.


So how big are the properties you use it on?


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> So how big are the properties you use it on?


The one on the video has the longest driveway, rest of them are small to medium size. But one of them are on a private road and when the plow guy doesn't show up on time, I clear them for the neighbors. It doesn't scrape to the bottom like a commercial ones but actually moves quite a bit of snow. Not sure how the other guy pushed the snow with their grill than the plow. That's funny Lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ridgeline08 said:


> That's funny Lol


is not


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ridgeline08 said:


> The one on the video has the longest driveway, rest of them are small to medium size. But one of them are on a private road and when the plow guy doesn't show up on time, I clear them for the neighbors. It doesn't scrape to the bottom like a commercial ones but actually moves quite a bit of snow. Not sure how the other guy pushed the snow with their grill than the plow. That's funny Lol


Well, that is impressive performance. Is the plow fixed with a specific number of degrees offset to the right or is that adjustable with your mount? I have myself have a simple rule never leave the cab to adjust your plow. But that is me.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> he did say personal use only, not commercial


He said multiple properties but not commercial. I assumed residential customers. I was WRONG. First time for everything, right


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> is not


Yeah actually I feel sorry for him. He must be hitting snow bank or something


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> Well, that is impressive performance. Is the plow fixed with a specific number of degrees offset to the right or is that adjustable with your mount? I have myself have a simple rule never leave the cab to adjust your plow. But that is me.


It can be adjusted to 3 positions, right, left and straight but has to be done manually.


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

If you like to see more in action, here is the link. Just letting everyone know that I'm not affiliated with this company.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ridgeline08 said:


> It can be adjusted to 3 positions, right, left and straight but has to be done manually.


Do you use a pin to secure the plow at the desired angle or your ratchet strap to secure the plow at your desired angle.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ridgeline08 said:


> Not sure how the other guy pushed the snow with their grill than the plow. That's funny Lol


What can you expect. The poor guys only experience moving snow was shaking a snow globe


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ConnorExum said:


> Do you use a pin to secure the plow at the desired angle or your ratchet strap to secure the plow at your desired angle.


I'm assuming (did that earlier, and you saw the results) that it's pinned like the old 3 pt tractor pull plows.


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> Do you use a pin to secure the plow at the desired angle or your ratchet strap to secure the plow at your desired angle.


Yes use a pin to secure. Pretty simple, takes only 5 sec.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm assuming (did that earlier, and you saw the results) that it's pinned like the old 3 pt tractor pull plows.


I figured a pin as well. But I was curious what the ratchet strap is for.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> What can you expect. The poor guys only experience moving snow was shaking a snow globe


At least he admitted he wasn't really a plow operator. He does know his stuff about plows though. Unlike some people who post just to amuse themselves.


----------



## ridgeline08 (Oct 18, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> I figured a pin as well. But I was curious what the ratchet strap is for.


Oh I put the ratchet straps to hold the blade upright when going in reverse so that I can back drag. Here is the video showing how it works.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> At least he admitted he wasn't really a plow operator. He does know his stuff about plows though. Unlike some people who post just to amuse themselves.


Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ridgeline08 said:


> Oh I put the ratchet straps to hold the blade upright when going in reverse so that I can back drag. Here is the video showing how it works.


Okay I see.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

@cwren2472 since you got rid of it after your customers had a laugh. You should just use their trucks when they bring them in for issues. Just tell them you needed to test it out for quality control


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder what it costs to produce the plow... I bet they produce these plows for under $45 a piece... the big factor is sales...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> @cwren2472 since you got rid of it after your customers had a laugh. You should just use their trucks when they bring them in for issues. Just tell them you needed to test it out for quality control


"We changed the fluid like you asked, but we wont be able to give it back until after the storm is over to be sure everything is ok"


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> "We changed the fluid like you asked, but we wont be able to give it back until after the storm is over to be sure everything is ok"


Maybe that's what my dealer was doing! Never thought of that


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Maybe that's what my dealer was doing! Never thought of that


Did his lot seem suspiciously better sanded after every trip there?

And I'll bet he told you it always had to be full when you brought it in so they could run through two yards for "testing purposes"

"And make sure its calcium, not the cheap stuff!"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is anyone else seeing a recycled water heater???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is anyone else seeing a recycled water heater???


I've got the "materials" available if anyone is looking to build.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no need to bring the water heater plow back to life


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oops. deleted


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> no need to bring the water heater plow back to life


Agreed. Go buy a real plow you cheapskates.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I've got the "materials" available if anyone is looking to build.
> View attachment 185078


That's one fine looking Water-Heater-- You don't want to waste that in the snow! That is clearly a vessel for high quality yachting!


----------

